# French Autoroutes.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are travelling down to Spain in January, roughly, Calais/ Rouen/Le Mans/Poitiers/Bordeaux route.
Can anyone give me an idea of Autoroute costs, with a Motorhome or how I can find info. on the net?
This will be our first trip abroard with a MH.
Thanks.
Sennen 523.
Al.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Off the top of my head about 50 euros to the Spanish border. I am sure someone will come along and tell you where you can check further.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

try this official site

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?id=96

it's in French  , but you should be able to enter your start / finish points and get the tolls (and a route plus time / fuel usage indication).


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Via Michelin also calculate tolls

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

bognormike said:


> it's in French  , but you should be able to enter your start / finish points and get the tolls (and a route plus time / fuel usage indication).


Just in case some of you guys and gals are not aware of it , you canadd a " button" to your bookmarks which when you click on it it will translate the web page for you. Very simple, I use it the whole time. Just drag the button you want onto the bookmark bar,

Hope it helps

http://translate.google.com/translate_tools?hl=en


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi cost me about £100 this year. 30' long 9ton no trailer.

Olley


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Why not try missing the autoroute tolls and follow RNs to LeMans, Saumer, Parthenay, Niort and Saintes. I usually go this way, Its not too busy with HGVs after LeMans and I usually stop for the night at the Montreuille Bellay Aire (about 300 miles from Calais) and then at Bidart Plage Milady (300 miles again) only paying the 10 euro Toll for the A63 section past Bayonne/Biarritz. I find that its quite a relaxed journey and not too busy except on the N10 from Bordeaux to the A63 where for long sections of road HGVs are not allowed to overtake anyway. Remember that on the Autoroutes Motorhomes are charged as class 2 if you are checking tolls. Enjoy your trip Colin


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Colin

I was under the impression you were class 2 providing your weight was under 3.5Tonne, and under the auto height camera they have at the kiosk.

I always assume when they charge you, they are correct.

Kind regards


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Try and use the N roads and enjoy the french countryside and using the aires. We used the toll road from Narbonne to the spanish border and were charged €10.95 Its only about 50 Kms. Will not be using them on the way home. Spanish tolls are a lot cheaper.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Richard,
Yes thats true but my Kontiki is 3850 kg and they never seem to notice, except that I have been charged as a car class 1 once or twice so I presume its been up to the operater in the kiosk. I always smile and say bonjour etc which can sometimes make a difference I believe.
Colin


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Sennen 523

My advice would be to think about what speed you would do on the Autoroute and the time you have available. If you crack on at maximum speeds and want to make ground quickly it will probably be worth paying the toll. Otherwise stick to the good non-motorway routes.

My fuel consumption shoots up rather dramatically when I go over 90 to 100kph so, since I can do that on the ordinary roads they are the ones for me. Of course, you get slowed down each time you hit a town / village but that adds a bit of interest to the journey.

By the way, I used to live in Penzance and Sennen Cove was our regular beach - is this the origin of your name? Our Samoyed dog Prince used to sleep in the car when we were on the way there but always woke up and leapt about as soon as we turned off the A30 to go down the hill - the children all have fond memories of attempts to dam the stream at the far end of the beach - especially in winter!

Have a good trip.

Brian


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sennen 523 - I thoroughly agree with those that say make the journey part of your holiday if you have the time. Especially at that time of the year you will have an opportunity to see "real" France and the French. Few tourists and probably even less traffic on the N roads. 

It's probably a good idea to follow a route similar to that suggested by Nomad as at that time of year the roads further away from the coast are much more vunerable to adverse weather. 

If you are not very experienced in continental driving then you might like to consider using the Motorways round towns (and certainly cities) with are usually free anyway.

Enjoy your trip and drive safely

Sue


----------

